

“metadata” - mapattack
http://blog.urbanmapping.com/2013/06/10/metadata/
Verizon-NSA call logs take metadata to an entirely new level
======
mey
The IMEI is more then just the device make/model. It's more akin to a MAC
address.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Mobile_Station_Eq...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Mobile_Station_Equipment_Identity)

Which is essentially like having a device finger print that's authenticated by
VZW's towers. It's essentially their unique key to map data too, removing much
the anonymity. Additionally Verizon knows which accounts have what IMEI's
activated at any given time.

~~~
malandrew
Are there ways to randomize IMEIs on startup the same way you can with MAC
addresses, and still have the phone be usable on:

(1) Cell networks (2) Wifi networks

~~~
mey
Unfortunately no, when I used to do BREW dev, we had a few lines setup for
many many handsets, everytime we needed to swap active lines between devices
it meant calling up Verizon and giving them new IMEI.

Now I don't know exactly how this all works with LTE and the sim cards, since
I no longer work on mobile apps I haven't really bothered keeping a close eye
on it.

